
China's biggest startups ditch Oracle and IBM for home-made tech - guyhance
https://www.scmp.com/tech/enterprises/article/3015931/chinas-biggest-start-ups-ditch-oracle-and-ibm-home-made-tech-us
======
watertom
Western companies were so blind by the "possible" money to be made in China
that they didn't care that the Chinese government forced them to partner with
Chinese companies, and then the Western companies were forced to hand over
their technology to their Chinese partners. The Western companies did worry
that every Chinese company is partially owned by the Chinese government, so
the Chinese partner handed over all the technology and IP to the Chinese
government and the Chinese government shared that IP and technology with any
Chinese company that could benefit.

Now all the hubris is coming home to roost.

------
chansiky
I foresee a serious International Tech War on the horizon.

~~~
pacala
The West is weak. It surrendered a long time ago. I see no reason to believe
it would suddenly grow a will to stand for itself. Trump is but a blip, and
he's merely a caricature to begin with.

